# My boyfriend just left me for someone else



## jakk-attakk

I have never felt pain like this in my life!




apparently its been going on for a few months. they're in love and he's happy.

I found out because she left a comment on his best friends facebook saying shes still round his house, in her pyjamas, he has friends over and she can never remember their names cos he has too many, and his mum just made her chicken.

so apparently everyone knew. it wasnt exactly being kept a secret. his friends all knew, she apparently met a lot of them, his mum is cooking for her!!, and shes plastering it on facebook for the world to see without a care.

so thats the end of me and him. he says he's sorry but he cant help how he feels about her and that he's glad i'm moving on...WHAT? HE left ME. how is that me moving on?! i guess hes just trying to convince himself he hasnt hurt me and im happy about it.

hes happy, she's happy. im so the exact opposite of happy.

i cant believe thats the end. i would've bet my life on him being the one. i found a receipt in his pocket last week for a diamond ring: i really thought he was going to propose at christmas or on my birthday which is christmas eve and i was so happy


----------



## pinksugar

I am so sorry. That is an awful thing for him to have done. I can't believe that everyone knew!

I'm sending you massive hugs and sympathy your way, I have felt how you are feeling so I know where you're at right now





I have no words except WHAT A COMPLETE *******. Hopefully he will burn in hell for his treatment of you!


----------



## KimC2005

I'm sorry. I know that your heart must feel like it is breaking in two. I know it sounds so cliche but maybe this is for the best. Time does heal things. He is a jerk and doesn't deserve a great person like you.


----------



## Maysie

Awww honey I know how you're feeling. I've been cheated on too, and it feels like your heart is being ripped out of your chest and stomped on. It's humiliating and it's hard to believe that someone who "cared" so much for you could treat you with such disrespect. And its the worst when it comes out of no where...like you think everything is going great and then it just blindsides you. He's a very low person to sneak around behind your back and you just have to keep telling yourself that its nothing that YOU did or could have prevented. If someone is going to lie and cheat then thats just what kind of person they are. The only thing that helped me was focusing on the anger more than the hurt...because it does hurt so much, but if you can hold on to that anger I think it'll help get you through this crappy time. Don't let this sleaze damage your self esteem. I bet one day in the not so distant the future he'll realize what a loser he was and what a great catch you were and you'll be happy with someone better and you can laugh in his face. *hugs*


----------



## jakk-attakk

thanks everyone. its such a mess. im actually seriously starting to wonder if it is medically possible to die from a broken heart cos this is killing! jealousy is killing me too! shes rubbing my face in it with comments about how much she loves him and pictures of them together. i hate her. im so embarrassed and just want to curl up and disappear!

im surprised at so many people too. its like i've not just lost my boyfriend i've just lost all of my friends too because we have the same friends and they all knew he had another girlfriend and didnt tell me. and i'm about 500 miles away from my family...so ya its pretty lonely being me right now lol. im just feeling sorry for myself cos its 4am and i'm still up crying while hes probably fast asleep with her next to him...urgh!


----------



## bella1342

how long were you with him?

that is SO terrible... i can't even imagine. it's pretty sad that his mum and all your friends knew, and basically thought it was okay for him to do that to you.

don't let his new girl see that it upsets you... it will give her so much more satisfaction.

i seriously don't know what i would do if i were cheated on. i'm so sorry this has happened to you, but he seems like a jerk.


----------



## fawp

I'm so sorry, hun. I don't even know what to say...


----------



## Jordan0326

THAT IS SUCH BULL**** HE IS A JERK! I feel for you hunny.... Do not let it get to you.... like i tell all my friends in a situation like this. You take everything you learned from one relationship and carry it into the next and your a more mature person ready to take on anything. You'll meet someone better that wont trreat you like this. You'll know the signs and what to look for and be a stronger person.... I wish you luck! heartbreak is the worst! it makes you both physically and emmotionally ill. Get well soon though you dont deserve it.

Forget about them they'll be miserable together.... stop looking at the stupid facebook comments at this point WHO GIVES A **** ABOUT THEM!


----------



## andrea90

I am so sorry for you. I have been cheated on and I know it sucks.


----------



## kristinaah

I'm so sorry. No one should ever have to go through that.

But think of it this way: Her boyfriend's a cheater.


----------



## amandabelle

That is terrible, and I'm so sorry for what you are going through. As terrible as what he did to you, I think I would be more hurt that none of my supposed friends came to to me to warn me. I would never treat a friend like that. You'll find better, and I believe in Karma, I'd be she'll cheat on him...Wouldn't that be nice, to have him in the situation your in a few months from now. Keep your head up, and don't let him or her know they're getting to you...that is exactly what she wants. I hope things get better...


----------



## macface

It sounds like hes all in love with that ***** right but trust me they are going to have issues pretty soon.My mom told that when a guy leaves their partner for somebodys else nothing goes right in their relationship.Girl you deserve way better and trust me you will just hang on.


----------



## CellyCell

Omg, I feel for you - I seriously just want to just hug you and cry with you because I know how it hurts. How it all hurts... and to be honest, no matter how much we try to cheer you up - that pain in your heart is still there.

He is an *******. I wish there was more to say, like you deserve better, but you know he is what's better to you right now. Ugh, I truly wish people didn't toy with others emotions because it can leave a scaring effect.

You can talk to me whenever, okay love? Feel better...


----------



## colormeup

Your better off without him. If he did it to her you, he'll do it to her. And if she went behind your back, she'll go behind his back. It's hard to move on, but I wouldn't even offer the let's be friends. Just do your best to not think about it.


----------



## jakk-attakk

thank you so much everyone i feel better after reading these comments. im trying to think positive - i mean there are people out there who have lost their children or really really terrible things happen to them..FAR worse than falling head over heels in love with a liar! So I suppose i just gotta hold on til this is all just a memory and in the past. Part of me just feels sorry for her, cos i know now what her boyfriend is capable of. and its not nice!

but i swear i'm never letting myself fall in love again.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Aw, That sucks.



What an *******.


----------



## Zoey

I am so sorry sweety, I know how you feel and I hope you feel better soon *hugs*


----------



## sarona

oooh god

am so sorry that u had to deal with all this

and i dont think that u deserve a person like that


----------



## KellyB

I am so sorry. Having been the one who was cheated on before.....by my husband......I know how much it hurts. It took me a while to get over that, but in the end he did me a favor. I left him over it. He ended up marrying her and they have had a miserable relationship so what goes around, comes around. I hate to be all cliche and say that you are better off, but you are. If he did it to you, he will do it to her too. Just give yourself some time and don't ever blame yourself for it. After the initial shock I found myself asking "what is wrong with me that he would turn to her". It really knocked my self-esteem to zero. The answer was that I did nothing to deserve that and neither did you. It will get better with time, I promise. I know it doesn't seem that way right now but it will. I am truly sorry that you are having to go through this right now. We're here for you.


----------



## jakk-attakk

she must have something i dont...

ive put up with a lot from him, he's cheated before he lies constantly, and he called me a b*tch, a slut, an idiot etc etc so its kind of weird that i put up with all of that and kept taking him back now HE has left ME when i really dont think i've done anything bad to him. in fact i loved him more than anything and would've done anything to make him happy. so i like to think its his loss lol

and you're all right, he WILL do it again. he'll cheat again, he'll lie again and he'll treat his girlfriend like sh*t again, only this time it wont be me.


----------



## KellyB

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she must have something i dont...ive put up with a lot from him, he's cheated before he lies constantly, and he called me a b*tch, a slut, an idiot etc etc so its kind of weird that i put up with all of that and kept taking him back now HE has left ME when i really dont think i've done anything bad to him. in fact i loved him more than anything and would've done anything to make him happy. so i like to think its his loss lol

and you're all right, he WILL do it again. he'll cheat again, he'll lie again and he'll treat his girlfriend like sh*t again, only this time it wont be me.

It is his loss and I suffered from my ex's emotional abuse our entire relationship. I finally "got" that people only treat us how we allow them to treat us. I never have put myself in a situation like that again. I've been divorced from him for 21 years so I'm totally over it now but it took me a loonnnggg time. We...you and me.....let ourselves be doormats. In the end, it's not an attractive trait. Don't ever put up with that crap again. I PROMISE that there are men that will treat you with love and respect if you demand it from them. Take care and let us know how you are holding up, ok?


----------



## puncturedskirt

If he talked to you like that, It's better that you're not with him anymore anyways.


----------



## emily_3383

Someone who does that to another person is not even worth it. The fact that he even did that shows how low he is and I would not doubt that he would screw over this new chick anyway.


----------



## Nick007

Ouch...What an *SS! That sucks, I think only time heals the heart and a new person makes you forget about your ex real fast. So get up, go out and have fun. F him and her!


----------



## Leony

I am very sorry






Right now you need hugs, so {{HUGS}}


----------



## joybelle

I have been cheated on. It hurts like hell. My ex-husband cheated on me with the chick he is now married to. But guess who misses me? Guess who wishes things where different? HIM!

He put me through so much crap during our marriage. I thought I would never find anyone to love me.

I am now with a wonderful man. I love him and appreciate him more than I ever could bc I know how it feels to be hurt.

Don't give up!! Hold your head up! You will find someone to love you!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## han

im speechless.. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Solimar

Cheating is always something that will break your heart. I have had mine broken by the same thing, and it really is very hard to go through. Everything is a grieving process, and I know it's so cliche, but time will heal the pain. Nothing will ever fade the scar of being cheated on, but one day you will accept it, and then...you continue you. For some people, it takes a few days -- others, a few months. For me, it took two weeks of actual grieving, and one day, I just felt better. I know that nothing can take away the pain, but just know it gets better, and seriously, everything does happen for a reason. One of these days you are going to look back on this, and not want to take it back for a second. Good luck, hun. Feel better &lt;3


----------



## MACmaniac

I too have been cheated on. After I found out, and kicked him out, he moved right in with her and they are still together now ( 3 yrs later ) but he is still a cheater. And she knows it! Some girls will accept it and deal BUT the smarter, stronger ones know to let it go and move on - like you are trying to do. I know it hurts, but truely, you will feel better about it over time. I know I thought I never would ( I actually had panic attacks over our breakup ) but now I see him around town in passing, and feel nothing towards him. It takes awhile, but you are strong and will recover. Meanwhile, his loss for losing you!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

I agree with everyone so I'm not going to rehash it all. You WILL recover from this and be a stronger better person because of it! Just think, you have all of us standing behind you and supporting you.


----------



## kitsune89

My first boyfriend did that to me and all of my close friends knew and they never even told me that he cheated on me. Like I'm talking my 2 best friends that I had known since I was a year old. When I confronted them about it they made excuses as to why they didn't tell me. I felt alone and stupid and I lost trust in a lot of people.

But if he treated you that then I'm glad he isn't with you. Even though you are far away from your family just know that we are your family here too.

I hope you feel better.


----------



## 4getmeNot

i'm sorry. he will lie and cheat on her too. try not to take it too hard. karma is a b*tch. just let it go. he's not worth it. not worth sh*t.


----------



## jakk-attakk

i miss him. i had to switch my phone off and put it in a drawer to stop me from texting him to tell him i miss him. i'd just be making a fool of myself cos he wouldnt even reply. hes with her now and hes not thinking about me.


----------



## makeupjunkie00

I'm sooo sorry that you have to go through all this. When my fist boyriend, broke up with me, i couldn't believe it. I was soooo heartbroken. It's been about 3 months, and i realize it happened for a reason. There's someone out there much better for me and you too! So, remember you'll find someone that will truly love you and never do anything to hurt you. Besides, you are probably too pretty for him!!! It's his loss, not yours! He does not know what he is missing! have you heard that song by daughtry, over you? It's a really good song. You too will be over him!! KEEP YOUR HIGH AND BE STRONG!!!


----------



## mandy_

That's completely awful. I can't even imagine the pain you are feeling. He's such an *******. -hugs- Feel better dear, if you need anything PM me.


----------



## jakk-attakk

am i insane for thinking i'm gonna be 23 on monday and thats too old to start again? i feel like i'm too old to be dating and should be in a longterm relationship but my mum actually laughed (like A LOT lol) when i told her that today.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Aww I hope you feel better. He's not worth feeling miserable over.

23 is not old at all. Far from it.


----------



## alexxx!

im pretty sure i felt my heart drop just when i was reading that... i've felt a lot of pain in my life, but i'm sure it doesn't even compare to that. i just can't even imagine how you're feeling. i do know how hard it is to just forget and move on though, especially if you don't see it coming. im sorry :[


----------



## farris2

I'm so sorry..I have been through this 3 times in my life.You are 23 years old and have so much ahead of you.Your ex and this other chick WILL have problems very soon.He's a cheater,and she will always wonder if he is cheating on her.You,on the other hand no longer have to worry about that.I cannot stress enough how nice it will feel for you to not have to deal with him or his drama and abuse,and yes you will feel better,I promise you.No man or woman has the right to call you those kind of names,by the way...

I met my husband when I was 39.We got married last year.I have never been married before and I am so glad I didnt make the mistake of marrying some ******* that treated me the way this guy is treating you.I would have missed out on what I have now.

So your mum is right...23 is not too young to start over.I didnt really get started until I was 39.lol

Sorry this is so long but I just wanted you to know that your life is just beginning.PM me anytime hun.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif am i insane for thinking i'm gonna be 23 on monday and thats too old to start again? i feel like i'm too old to be dating and should be in a longterm relationship but my mum actually laughed (like A LOT lol) when i told her that today. Your Mom is absolutely right. You are sad now, but you will get over it.


----------



## kitsune89

Try not to worry about it and think about it. Go out and do something that you enjoy. I don't have much experience on this, but I tend to worry a lot over things and you just have to get all of those thoughts out of your head.

Please pm if you want. I would love to talk to you and keep you company.


----------



## makirollx3

What a jerk. Heartbreak is the worst. Try not to let this affect you that much. If he was the one, none of this would of happened. Your tears aren't worth it. He's not worth it. Give yourself time to heal, and try not to bother with him anymore. It may not be what you want, but it's what you need.


----------



## KellyB

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif am i insane for thinking i'm gonna be 23 on monday and thats too old to start again? i feel like i'm too old to be dating and should be in a longterm relationship but my mum actually laughed (like A LOT lol) when i told her that today. you are just hurt right now and feeling like it's not worth it to start over. Honestly though, I divorced for the 2nd time at 40. Now that sucks.I'm 42 now and still not wanting to start really dating again which is why I have a "friend". No strings attached. It will get better though. Promise!


----------



## LilDee

Aww, sweety i'm really sorry!!

I'm gonna be honest.. I'm terrible at coming up with good replies for these types of situations..

But I just wanted to say I'm really sorry..

That guy is an a$$, he doesn't even come close to deserving you.. and now that other girl is stuck with a lying, cheating ass-of-man..

I know things suck for you right now.. but eventually you'll look back and wonder what the heck you ever saw in him..

And we're here for you whenever you need to vent


----------



## Shelley

It hurts right now but as you become stronger you will look back and be glad that this relationship is over. During this time when you are hurting it is best to be around supportive friends and family. This guy sounds like a jerk and you definitely deserve someone better. Calling you names is horrible and sometimes verbal abuse can escalate to more. You are still young and 23 is definitely not too old to start over. I'm 36 and starting over myself. I hope this helped. Please keep us updated. Were here for you.


----------



## jakk-attakk

i love you guys so much lol

xxxxx


----------



## _withoutYou

it's not your fault, so don't blame yourself for it. he's obviously not ready for a relationship, cos he doesn't know what he wants!

he doesn't know what a relationship is because a relationship is full of trust and HONESTY. it's his loss, always remember that.


----------



## aliciajoy

Well by looking at all the responses YOU are not alone.

Four months ago my husband of 10 years came home and let me know he was cheating on me, and he was moving out (and in with her). Sure I had a broken heart, but girl just remember this... YOU are WORTH so much more than that. YOU deserve to be happy, pampered and taken care of. YOU never are deserving of name calling and to be treated like #2.

Just remember, YOU are woman, YOU are strong. I promise, I PROMISE, it does get easier. I remember talking to my girlfriends after it happened, just wishing that I could fast forward my life. It's been 4 months, and GIRL life is good.

You WILL make it through this. I'm almost 34, and starting over. Don't give up on love. Don't give up on hope, he is ONE guy in a HUGE pond. They deserve each other. AT the age of 23, you have so, so, so much to look forward to.

Please know that you are in my thoughts......




A


----------



## Amor Divino

This is horrible but be thankful it happened as your boyfriend instead of your husband and what if you had children that complicates things, I know it happened to me too by my husband and I had 2 babies it was the hardest thing that ever happened to me. I was single for a very long time but I will tell you this where God closes a door somewhere he opens a window. I found my current husband after a very long time of being single and he has been my GOD SEND, he is the most wonderful man in the world I share this with you because there will be a tomorrow and GOD has something much better for you around the corner.

He will do to her what he has done to you and she will be stuck YOUR FREE be thankful I know it hurts a ton but you are much better off. DON'T SETTLE!

God Bless and turn to him for healing!


----------



## makeupjunkie00

You are definately not too old! your have your whole life ahead of you, and you will find someone that is right for you. Hope you feel better!:


----------



## vyu114

I'm so sorry to hear about this, but you shouldn't close yourself up because I'm sure you can meet someone that's way better than him! It is obvious that he is a jerk and she is a biatch, you should prove to him that it was his lost to lose you over her, so what you should do is to move on or else your sadness will just bring happiness to that woman. Guys that cheats are never worth the tears. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Anthea

I am so sorry this has happened to you, sounds like they deserve each other and I think you are now much better off now than being with him. Time will heal and you will find someone else as you are still young. Being betrayed by your friends is no fun either and you need to stay close to those who you know who you can trust. I wish I could offer you some more support but looking at the replies you have a lot of genuine ppl here who care. Best wishes


----------



## iatreia

I recommend you reading www.heartless-*****es.com

particularly this article: http://www.heartless-*****es.com/mor...g_1_2005.shtml


----------



## Ashley

He sounds absolutely awful! I'm so sorry to hear that he is putting you through this. Try your best to not text or call him because in the end, I think you'll be glad to get away from such a horrible jerk! When you have the urge to text him, you should just sign on MUT instead!





I wish you the best! :hugs:


----------



## jakk-attakk

Originally Posted by *iatreia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I recommend you reading www.heartless-*****es.com particularly this article: http://www.heartless-*****es.com/mor...g_1_2005.shtml

lol that was funny but MEAN lol
I just signed him up to a few websites so he will be receiving a LOT of brochures in the mail in the next few days. All about STI's and giving him advice about being a gay man in the 00's and how to come out.

mature? no. dignity restoring? a little bit.


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Ugh... the more I hear about your ex the more I think he needs to be slapped. I hate to say that about someone you cared about but....



What an idiot!

All I can say is you deserve better and I hope she enjoys laying about in the pjs of a cheater. What goes around comes around with bad and good, you've done nothing wrong and should try to look forward to your next man!


----------



## Maysie

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol that was funny but MEAN lol
I just signed him up to a few websites so he will be receiving a LOT of brochures in the mail in the next few days. All about STI's and giving him advice about being a gay man in the 00's and how to come out.

mature? no. dignity restoring? a little bit.

You go girl!!!


----------



## justdragmedown

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she must have something i dont...ive put up with a lot from him, he's cheated before he lies constantly, and he called me a b*tch, a slut, an idiot etc etc so its kind of weird that i put up with all of that and kept taking him back now HE has left ME when i really dont think i've done anything bad to him. in fact i loved him more than anything and would've done anything to make him happy. so i like to think its his loss lol

and you're all right, he WILL do it again. he'll cheat again, he'll lie again and he'll treat his girlfriend like sh*t again, only this time it wont be me.

If he would do all of that to you, he didnt even deserve you in the first place. I am consantly yelling at my boyfriend for him going through my things and accusing me of cheating. Im at the point where I want to break up, but he still is trying to hold on. We've been dating for quite a few years and its just hard to let somethings go. He doesnt sound like he was the right guy for you as much as you wish he was. Im sure everything will work out for you and you will find a much healthier relationship.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Im sorry hun that that has happened to you. I know how you feel. Its so shitty how he did it. You'll get over him and you'll be better off and then you'll find someone who will treat you better than ever before. Its so messed up how everyone knew and didnt bother to tell you about it.


----------



## KellyB

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol that was funny but MEAN lol
I just signed him up to a few websites so he will be receiving a LOT of brochures in the mail in the next few days. All about STI's and giving him advice about being a gay man in the 00's and how to come out.

mature? no. dignity restoring? a little bit.

Revenge can be very sweet.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly

that's horrible. i could go on and talk about what an ass he seems like but really you deserve better. there are plenty more fish in the sea and soon enough someone will come along and you'll be over him.

what goes around.....comes around

good luck to you


----------



## Lara91

Im so sorry, i know how u feel believe me, i was cheated on, with him 10 yrs 2 kids together, that saying what goes around, comes around, he will get his, hugs, xx


----------



## Changalang1007

omg! that's so so so so lame!

Ugh... that sounds like a guy with hormones!!!!

lol

you will find someone way better


----------



## scfrey

Good luck...stay strong


----------



## farris2

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol that was funny but MEAN lol
I just signed him up to a few websites so he will be receiving a LOT of brochures in the mail in the next few days. All about STI's and giving him advice about being a gay man in the 00's and how to come out.

mature? no. dignity restoring? a little bit.

Oh you gotta love a bit of revenge!






Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love you guys so much lol 
xxxxx

Has there been an update sweetie? We worried about you at christmas.


----------



## mmonroemaniac

i totally belive he will cheat on her, and from what you say hes not a very nice guy any way. even so what a ****ing ass for doing that to you. hugs and thoughts coming your way xxx


----------



## SmearedMascara

Originally Posted by *mmonroemaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i totally belive he will cheat on her, and from what you say hes not a very nice guy any way. even so what a ****ing ass for doing that to you. hugs and thoughts coming your way xxx ditto. The so-called friends that you did have via your ex, also know of this too, but they may not want to say anything, because it would be "I told you so", if they told you. Funny how history rhymes, as well as bring misery for those that like to accept that type of company....

sevenfold or tenfold, whichever one comes first for them. lol!


----------



## jakk-attakk

christmas was kind of a rough time but i've accepted its over now and im ok with that. i still have the occassional nostalgic moment but as long as i stay away from the shoebox of pictures its fine lol. actually when i look back on my time with him, im so annoyed at myself for putting up with so much and not leaving months ago.

I met someone else who seems really nice but i dont think i wanna get involved cos even though he seems like a great guy, they all do at first and it wouldnt be the first time i've been completely wrong about someone so i think i'll stear clear for now.


----------



## Guest

After being in relationship with markiss for seven years,he broke up with me, I did everything possible to bring him back but all was in vain, I wanted him back so much because of the love I have for him, I begged him with everything, I made promises but he refused. I explained my problem to someone online and she suggested that I should rather contact a spell caster that could help me cast a spell to bring him back but I am the type that never believed in spell, I had no choice than to try it, I mailed the spell caster, and he told me there was no problem that everything will be okay before three days, that my ex will return to me before three days, he cast the spell and surprisingly in the second day, it was around 4pm. My ex called me, I was so surprised, I answered the call and all he said was that he was so sorry for everything that happened, that he wanted me to return to him, that he loves me so much. I was so happy and went to him, that was how we started living together happily again. Since then, I have made promise that anybody I know that have a relationship problem, I would be of help to such person by referring him or her to the only real and powerful spell caster who helped me with my own problem and who is different from all the fake ones out there. Anybody could need the help of the spell caster, his email: [email protected] you can email him if you need his assistance in your relationship or anything. I CAN NEVER STOP TALKING ABOUT HIM, HIS EMAIL ADDRESS IS: [email protected] or website https://drosemudiamenspell.wordpres.com CONTACT HIM NOW FOR SOLUTION TO ALL YOUR PROBLEM.


----------

